

Oracle's Open Source Java for Mac OS X built - drgvond
http://www.techeye.net/software/oracles-open-source-java-for-mac-os-x-built

======
riffraff
"an experienced French open sauce project programmer"

This is making fun of the nationality of the developer right?

------
clinton
Sounds like a riff on the SoyLatte project
<http://landonf.bikemonkey.org/static/soylatte/> Although, it does appear to
come with a nice OSX installer... The real leap forward will need all Apple's
soon-to-be-opened-sourced bindings.

